# Soreption Bass tone



## Bouvre (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone have any pointers to replicating that tone via Pod X3, Im in love with that tone. And that of Erlend Caspersen's tone on Deeds of Flesh - Of Whats to Come.


----------



## xiphiod (Feb 13, 2012)

Death Metal bass tone in general:

ProSteels
Downtune
Strings as low as you can to the frets
Pluck HARD
Scoop Mids

I personally don't like it, I go pretty much in the opposite direction, but to each his own


----------



## Bouvre (Feb 13, 2012)

ya ive been messing around with the scooped mids. thanks dude.
I just really like that mechanical bass sound to Soreption's mix in deterioration of the mind. What bass tones are you more appealed to?


----------



## xiphiod (Feb 13, 2012)

My graphic EQ drives my sound, it's basically a bump in the low mids, and less highs. I'll post a picture of my rig sometime, I have a pretty convoluted setup that involves splitting the signal and distorting the highs, then recombining.

The premise was this: I play in a band with 3 guitars, and I need to be heard, but I do not need to be out front. With my current setup, I can leave my amp at around 9 o'clock on the master volume, and compete with the cranked guitars, just because I am the only one in that frequency range. If I scooped, I would have to crank the volume or get drowned out.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 23, 2012)

Bouvre said:


> Anyone have any pointers to replicating that tone via Pod X3, Im in love with that tone. And that of Erlend Caspersen's tone on Deeds of Flesh - Of Whats to Come.


I know this is an old thread but I've figured it out for the most part, and also Erlend's. Also Stainless steel strings set low helps so much in DM bass.

Erlend's recording rig: 
Warwick Corvette $$ 5 NT
Warwick Thumb 6 NT Fretless (lined)
Ampeg SVX (Plug-In)
Sansamp BDDI

Rickard from Soreption recording rig (w/ pic):
Ibanez BTB1206
Ampeg SVT II-Non Pro, a normal style SVT with a Graphic EQ (Scooped Mids on the Graphic EQ)
Ampeg BSE410 (Not sure of which model it's either the HLF or H, can anyone tell by looking at the picture?)


----------

